

4 Questions for Tim Ferriss (mentions RescueTime, YC08) - webwright
http://www.usnews.com/articles/business/small-business-entrepreneurs/2008/03/25/4-questions-for-productivity-guru-tim-ferriss.html

======
mechanical_fish
Okay, real-world use case: I click through to read this. Tim plugs Rescuetime.
I think "crap, I need to check out my Rescuetime numbers!" So I click through
and start measuring my productivity instead of reading news.yc. It's a win!

So what I need is a program that randomly sprinkles links marked "Rescuetime"
throughout all the web pages that I read for fun. :)

I'm not sure I'm kidding. What Rescuetime needs is a feature where it
gradually starts to play faintly annoying music, or dripping faucet sounds, or
something after I've spent too much time doing something unproductive.
Obviously you would not want that feature turned on by default for new users.
But I would try it.

